# Turanibol....  my experience and what to expect...



## Flyboy33z (Jun 11, 2012)

*I had this posted in the no longer existing Sponsor board but It had some good info that I would still like to share regarding Turanibol aka... Tbol

I have ran T-Bol on numerous upon numerous occasions....      the awesome thing about T-bol is that your strength increases, vascularity increases, sex drive insanely increases, you dont retain water and not only does your Total Test levels increase but your Free Testosterone levels (the important levels that actually build the muscle) increase.   Ive ran T-bol by itself for 16 weeks and Ive ran T-bol with Test as well and my liver values never got out of hand.   Tbol was the very first AAS I have ever used about 6 years ago when I first started using AAS.  I used the old BD TBol @ only 60mg ed over 16 weeks and I went from 186lbs to 224lbs and I ate semi-clean but was religious in the gym.  I remember this time oh so well because prior to just starting the Tbol I had went shopping at EXPRESS and just bought a crap load of brand new fitted colored shirts, ties, and jeans... needless to say I couldnt fit in any of my shirts and my regular jeans turned into skinny jeans almost on me LOL...  Also, when I came off of the 16 week cycle of T-bol by itself I didnt PCT as I didnt know any better but I was never shut down (that is) I never had erectile problems, depression or anything negative associated with being shut down.  I also went from a normal body weight of 186-190lbs to maintaining a normal body weight of 198-205lbs and I retained about 50% of the strength I gained during the cycle.   Now, obviously these gains were more pronounced and xtreme since this was my very first cycle but subsequent cycles with and without the addition of Test has also been nothing short of amazing for me as well.  Now, when I get my hands on legit Tbol I can always guarantee that I can gain anywhere between 10 - 20 lbs of solid, water free muscle without intentionally trying, its actually harder for me to try and not gain a lot of weight since I like to be lean and ripped (the Ryan Reynolds look in Blade 3)...  Its been hit and miss for me to get a hold of legit Tbol, but when I do find legit Tbol I grab as much as I can of it.  If you have any questions that I didnt answer regarding Tbol then PM me and I will be happy to answer.


What to expect and how to know if you have legit TBOL...  recommended dosing range 60mg  to 100mg depending on the quality..
- pumps and vascularity will increase by the end of 1 full week
- Very noticeable strength increase will begin around the 2 week mark give a day or two.
- Sex Drive Will ramp up tremendously between 1 and 2 week mark
***  After 3 full weeks you will have already been experiencing the full power and effects of TBol.....
ps.  very little water weight if any will be gained...  Nothing but solid full muscle...    In a nutshell Tbol is 50 - 75% the strength increase of DBOL with none of the sides, ie... gyno, water retention, etc...


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 11, 2012)

sounds awesome bro, but IMO you don't need AAS at all if your goal is ryan reynolds in blade...


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 11, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> sounds awesome bro, but IMO you don't need AAS at all if your goal is ryan reynolds in blade...



Agreed but I do like a little size and alot of hardness....  I never turn down a little help from my friends...  AAS friends that is..


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 11, 2012)

No hate bro i know lots of fitness models/actors etc use it, I'm certainly not one to say "usin aas is bad" lol. Carry on


----------



## colochine (Jun 12, 2012)

Very interesting I wonder what kind of synergy it would have stacked with var?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> Very interesting I wonder what kind of synergy it would have stacked with var?


   From Bro's that I have spoke to using VAR/Tbol loved it..  Loved it....  Loved it....     Its been reported using the VAR/Tbol stack bro's have gained 8-12 lbs of solid, hard, absolutely water free muscle....  IMHO its one of the best oral stacks that is extremely mild on the liver yielding killer results....


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 12, 2012)

Hm tbol synergy with tren and mast??


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 12, 2012)

Week 1-8 750mg Test E
Week 1-8 400mg NPP
Week 1-4 50mg Dbol

Week 8 -16 250mg Test E
Week 8 -16 600mg Tren E
Week 10 -16 60mg Tbol

Thoughts on this Tbol run?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 12, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Week 1-8 750mg Test E
> Week 1-8 400mg NPP
> Week 1-4 50mg Dbol
> 
> ...



I would suggest running the Tbol from Week 8 - 16...    and 60mg of Tbol ed is only good at that dose if its legit full dosed Tbol.... 

When and if you ever get a chance i would suggest running a Tbol only cycle with or without test for 8 weeks just to get a feel for how you respond and know what to expect, also you will want to know if your Tbol is real as well...


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 12, 2012)

Tbol is definetly in my future


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> Very interesting I wonder what kind of synergy it would have stacked with var?


I got some Tbol, Var and prop. Bout to give it a blast!!


----------



## bb1129 (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn..I want some tbol now.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll stick with dbol.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 12, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I'll stick with dbol.



Whys that?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 12, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Whys that?



Dbol is a mass builder with incredible stregnth gains... but along with Dbol come the nasty sides....   Tbol yields imho about 50-70% the strength gains with zero sides....   Some people want the size, the weight and all the strength they can gain in a cycle and Dbol is a great choice for that......


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> Very interesting I wonder what kind of synergy it would have stacked with var?



funny u say that i got my hands on liquid form with 10mg winny and 10mg anavar and 10 mg tbol so 30mg per mil have yet to try this but I'm running  liquid winny with tren masteron and a test blend= 200mg test e 200 mg test cyp 100 mg test prop.

Dosage 50 mg liquid winny per day
tren 100mg eod
mast 150mg eod

test blend 500mg 2 times a week sat and wed.

killing it at the gym i get so fucking high off this.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 12, 2012)

tbol and var,hmmmm





colochine said:


> Very interesting I wonder what kind of synergy it would have stacked with var?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 12, 2012)

The question is how long were you working out prior to taking tbol solo ? Sounds like you had a lot of newbie gains broskie !!


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 12, 2012)

since we're talkin stacking orals I think 25mg dbol and 20mg superdrol would be pretty awesome, with test of course


superdrol with anything really, I'm sad its gonna be gone soon


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> since we're talkin stacking orals I think 25mg dbol and 20mg superdrol would be pretty awesome, with test of course
> 
> 
> superdrol with anything really, I'm sad its gonna be gone soon



Gone ?


----------



## colochine (Jun 12, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> tbol and var,hmmmm



U got some homie?


----------

